# Clear Creek on the Rise River Festival



## clearcreekontherise

*ATTENTION: RAFTERS, KAYAKERS FROM BEGINNERS TO PRO *​ 


*ANNOUNCING*​ 


*THE CLEAR CREEK ON THE RISE RIVER FESTIVAL*​ 


*JUNE 9/10/11 2011*​ 




The Clear Creek Metropolitan Recreation District has teamed up with GOALS (Get Outside and Learn Something), a local nonprofit organization that provides opportunities for youth to learn about themselves and the world around them through multi-day wilderness river trips, to create the *Clear Creek on the Rise River Festival.* ​ 


This 3 day festival will showcase Clear Creek as one of the premiere whitewater recreation areas in the state of Colorado. Over the past decade, its’ varied whitewater and proximity to major population centers have increased the creeks popularity to now be ranked the 2nd most commercially rafted river in the entire state-behind only the Arkansas River.​ 


The *Clear Creek on the Rise River Festival* will take advantage of this popularity, and from June 9th to June 11th will offer a variety of competitive events and instructional courses on different sections of the creek, encouraging participation by river enthusiasts of all ability levels. ​ 


On June 9th the featured events will be a *Freestyle Kayak Rodeo* in both Pro and Novice categories, for both female and male contestants. The venue for this event will be the new *Lawson Whitewater Park.*​ 


June 10th offers both an 8 mile *Downriver Kayak Race*, as well as an 8 mile for ​ 

*Raft Guide and Pro Teams Raft Race.* ​ 


June 11th promises to offer fun for spectators and participants alike. Comprised of teams of people who are friends, co-workers, families, other sports team members, clubs or someone you just met, the *Citizens Challenge Raft Race* will surely extend a new experience to all involved. ​ 


Throughout the 3 day event, a festive atmosphere will thrive in Idaho Springs’ largest park, conveniently situated on the banks of the creek. From here, spectators can watch the races, and take advantage of the various vendors and companies represented. ​ 


Finally the event will close with a tour stop from one of the most acclaimed *International Paddling Film* *Festivals *available.​ 

Keep reading Mountain Buzz for updates or go to *clearcreekontherise.com* for more information


----------



## Ryanrugger

SWEEEEEEET! See you there!


----------



## clearcreekontherise

Thanks Ryan...please check out the website!!!!

clearcreekontherise.com


----------



## DanOrion

With all the snow the CC basin has seen this year, this could be a pretty rowdy event!


----------



## clearcreekontherise

It's lookin that way. Hoping for about 1000 cfs.


----------



## FamilyAdventures

*Clear Creek is really stepping out*

This is an awesome event for Clear Creek County...what an amazing community. I just moved up here last summer from Colorado Springs...LOVE IT and events like this are going to make it even better to live here. Clear Creek County has amazing boating, biking, Mt Boarding, hiking, skiing, 14rs...I have to be honest...it's one of the best kept secrets in Colorado. I can't wait for this event. My 10 year old boy and I just started taking lessons to learn how to kayak in the pool at the Rec Center in Idaho Springs. We are excited to see some amazing tallent from the various levels of competitors and to watch the down-river raft races. This is going to be a great weekend...can't wait to watch all the raft companies compete in the citizens challenge. Maybe I can even get on an team 
Dane


----------



## clearcreekontherise

Dane ,You and your family will not be dissappointed.....see you there.


----------



## mountainsurf123

I may be wrong but isn't this the same weekend as Lyons Outdoor Games?


----------



## robanna

You are correct:

Lyons Outdoor Games - Lyons, Colorado - Summer Event


----------



## steven

oooops


----------



## ednaout

Looks like you have put a ton of work into this...so I'm guessing that a date change is out of the question??????? Its too bad that those are falling on the same weekend...


----------



## kparker

Lyons is also a point qualifier event for the freestyle again this year.


----------



## T-ROY

*Who's organizing this event?*

I was wondering who put this event together and who's organizing this event? I would love to talk with these people to see about putting our efforts together in the future. I'm also organizing a multi-day multi-sport event in Golden May 25th-29th, 2011 called "The Golden Games" and this is the 1st year. The Golden Community Rodeo marks the start on Wednesday the 25th. Thursday is the "Screaming 1/4 Mile Sprint", Friday there will be Slalom Events, and then there's a "Fly Fishing One Fly" Fishing Event on Saturday and Sunday. For more information and to get updates go to thegoldengames.com.


----------



## lmaciag

T-ROY said:


> The Golden Community Rodeo marks the start on Wednesday the 25th.


The Golden Community Rodeo Series is in no way affiliated with The Golden Games.

I assist in organizing the GCRS and am the permit holder for the event via Colorado Whitewater.


----------



## Jahve

Not sure if you know about this little festival that will be going on at the same time as your golden games.. 

CKS PaddleFest - May 27th-29th 2011


----------



## T-ROY

*The Golden Games*

Yes, I know Paddlefest is that weekend and that is why all the kayak events are on Wednesday Thursday and Friday. TGG is a multi sport event and we're having fly fishing, parkour demos, parasailing and other outdoor events on the weekend. *In addition, I referred to the Golden Community Rodeo as a reference for timing purposes only*! Since most kayakers know that the GCR is on Wednesdays at the Whitewater Park in Golden. I hope that the GCR will be a part of TGG in the future but as of right now, the GCR is a separate event organized by a committee that I am NOT a part of. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## livin_tll

So on the site to register for the races it says registration starts 3/1/11 and today is now 4/2/11 but it doesn't have any way to register. Any information on that?


----------



## bth

The Clear Creek On the Rise Festival - as it is advertised on the website, has been cancelled - there will not be quite as many events or a music/festival aspect to the event. The organizers are working to attract sponsorships which will make the event possible - on the scale we'd like to see it take place - in 2012. 
In the meantime, there WILL be a kayak / raft race on Clear Creek the same weekend, with great prizes and a fun after party. Stay tuned for details to be released very soon!


----------



## livin_tll

LAME. Oh well, the raft race was all I was really looking forward to anyway...


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks

*Ten Mile Creek Kayaks*

Sounds awesome!!! TMCK would love to be involved, sweet web site, please get in contact.... 

Keep The Hair Side Up.

TMCK


----------

